# Fly reel case/pouch with place to identify line?



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

I've got 20+ fly reels, with all different kinds of line weights and line types.

It's hard to keep straight which line I've got on which reel. 

Most reels come with a pouch or case that is black, so I can't even write on the case with a marker to identify what line is on the reel. I keep a piece of paper in the pouch, but it tends to get lost. 

I am looking for a reel case or pouch that has a means for identifying what line is on the reel. A simple sewn on plastic "window" on the pouch/case that I could slide a piece of paper in would work. 

Does anyone here know of a reel case/pouch that has a provision for attaching information about the line? Something that I could put my line information on/in that wouldn't get lost? 

There's got to be something out there, but I can't find it.


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

This is pretty much what I am looking for. Sadly, discontinued.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XWG3DRZ?tag=huntingfishingtips-20


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

I found what I was looking for.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Neoprene-F...ee4634801:g:UQQAAOSwuFxcww2x&var=432005283381

Anyone know of a US source for something like this, so I don't have to buy it on ebay from China?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Get a silver Sharpie marker, and write on those black cases you have. No reason to replace 20 reel cases for what you can do for the price of one marker.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I put it right on the reel itself, knowing me I would put the wrong reel in the wrong case.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd like to shake the hand of the man who created silver Sharpies.

Along this note, one day I need to take my 8-10 reels and go test them to see which has what line on it..... Which could just be a guess anyway, seeing as I am no fly line expert.

..


----------

